# Use your older machines around the house for BOINC-Save a Life



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

Help Fight Childhood Cancer
The Clean Energy Project
Nutritious Rice for the World
Help Conquer Cancer
Discovering Dengue Drugs – Together
Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2 Project
FightAIDS@Home Project"

Click here- LINK

I am running an intel mobile p4(dell laptop), p4 HT 2.4Ghz, and a old Pentium III(IBM laptop) crunching away for our team. Now these machines are older and have their uses around the house. I am able to set them at 100% Crunch and not see any work difference in them. Everything they did around the house is still the same. 

The p4 laptop still runs the HDTV just fine Crunching 100%
The p4 HT photo computer runs just fine Crunching 100%
The living room surf the internet copy DVDs/CDs Crunching away with no issues. 

I know that people have machines around their house that are deticated to certain things, and have been for quite some time. Now not everyone has more than one machine in their house, but I think for most of us we do have more than one machine.


I say put them to work! Join the team and maybe just maybe earn some PIE at the end of the day!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 29, 2009)

Bump for this topic....I'm already folding on all the rigs I have setup and it doesn't even effect my gaming.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 123bob (Apr 29, 2009)

*Heck, run your main rigs too!!*  You will find that the BOINC application we use is very well behaved.  It will hide out in the background whenever you want to do work, or even game, on the machine.  I game all the time with BOINC crunching away on WCG work.

Become involved.  The work we do could have profound effects on the real world.  It may help you, your children, or your grandchildren.....  It is not hard to do and we are here to help set it up and support you.  This is a "no-ego" zone on the forum.  We are here to help.  No question is too small, or too large...

A warm welcome for joining the team, in advance.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 30, 2009)

Bob shows up on post 4 just like his name


----------



## 123bob (May 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Bob shows up on post 4 just like his name



I try to be reliable....I am a "Bob" after all....


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

run them on your main rig as well
just turn the CPU limit to 60%
then it wont even slow games down


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 2, 2009)

I will run BOINC on my main system (see system specs) once I get its cooling under control.  It doesn't run 24/7 like my server but it obviously ain't no push over either.


----------

